# costa blanca friends



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your site, the best I've seen here.
Any couples (Costa Blanca 50 and over) interested in starting a dining/social club - we near Benidorm, and not really club people but love dining in/out and making new friends.


----------

